# eTrex 30 - Wireless...to smartphone?



## Lithified (Apr 14, 2007)

Are you guys aware of any tricks or hacks to use the eTrex 30 wireless function to transfer data to a smartphone?

In my ignorant view of this stuff, Garmin could sell a little microUSB-compatible receiver that would function like a flash drive when plugged into your phone.

Any info on the actual tech that Garmin uses for their wireless transfer appreciated.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

nope. Garmin's receivers are not that "open". the receiver uses ANT+ protocol, so first your phone would need that wireless protocol, and most don't. second, the wireless transfer protocol will only send to other Garmin devices. it is a software restriction, not a hardware one (aside from the need for ANT+ wireless on both devices). I think your best bet would be to write an app for your phone that would allow it to pretend that it's a compatible Garmin GPS. Good luck with that.

if you want wireless transfer to your phone (and then to Garmin Connect), you will have to buy a compatible fitness GPS. one that Garmin has designed this functionality into...one that has BT 4.0 built in.


----------



## Lithified (Apr 14, 2007)

Harold said:


> nope. Garmin's receivers are not that "open". the receiver uses ANT+ protocol, so first your phone would need that wireless protocol, and most don't. second, the wireless transfer protocol will only send to other Garmin devices. it is a software restriction, not a hardware one (aside from the need for ANT+ wireless on both devices). I think your best bet would be to write an app for your phone that would allow it to pretend that it's a compatible Garmin GPS. Good luck with that.
> 
> if you want wireless transfer to your phone (and then to Garmin Connect), you will have to buy a compatible fitness GPS. one that Garmin has designed this functionality into...one that has BT 4.0 built in.


Man, that's what I expected to hear. Sounds like it's very technically feasible but a bit of a money making scheme for Garmin.

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

My GPS uses ANT+ to upload to the computer via a USB dongle. There's a reason Garmin doesn't make new GPS receivers that do this. It is SLOW. It's not just a money-making thing. BT is such a faster transfer protocol for that sort of thing. Sure, ANT+ is great for low energy wireless sensors that don't transmit a ton of data...but it just doesn't have the oomph to transmit a lot of data quickly.


----------



## Lithified (Apr 14, 2007)

^^^^ Interesting Harold. Thanks for the info. I've found an app for Android that I should be able to plug my etrex 30 into my phone and read it/pull down files/push data onto the unit/etc. Called Uploader for Garmin, found on the Google Play store.

Just need to get the USB to micro USB cable and give it a whirl.


----------

